# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  Fleet of driverless taxis, Voyage Auto, Inc., Los Altos, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Voyage Auto, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Udacity spin-out Voyage aims to build a full self-driving taxi business"

by Darrell Etherington
April 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "A new self-driving car startup just spun out of Udacity to challenge Uber with its own autonomous taxi service"

by Biz Carson
April 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Self-driving taxis are coming to residential neighborhoods"
California retirement community residents can now hail driverless cars

by Andrew J. Hawkins
October 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Mobile Virtual Player (MVP) || Voyage autonomous car pedestrian testing

Premiered Jan 31, 2020

----------

